#  1 7.7 :
1 7.7.  7.70.502.


"            !    .
         !    .
            !    .
         !    .
      !    .
      !    .
      !    ."

     .
,   .     .

----------


## Samat_CIT

-    -   -    -

----------

> -    -   -    -


       ???

----------


## Samat_CIT

> ???


 -   -    -   .,    -       _ ....

----------


## -*

1 7.7.  7.70.517.
       ,     ,, .
    .
  - - .       .  - ?

----------

,   .   ,  -       .

----------


## Octopus

"     "  "        " -    .     ?

----------

,

----------


## mn2

1 7.7.  7.70.504.

----------

!    .
            !    
  ?

----------


## Octopus

-   -  .

----------

:Embarrassment:

----------


## Octopus

,     .   - 69.1,   - 69.3.1.   ,  69,   .

----------

!!!

----------

